# New Baby Girl .... needs a name



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I never thought I'd own a girl betta because I never found them pretty, but this girl was just so tiny and she looked up at me and stared at me with these big eyes like "take me home pwease", so I had to. I think she's adorable but I have no idea what to name her?

If you know how small the cups are at petstores then you can imagine how small she is. Most females I see aren't much smaller than the males in body size.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aaaawwwww....... 

soooo cute!!

You should name her Powder.  'Cause she's powder blue.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She's cute
Names...umm Sky?


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

Indigo or Indy for short?


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*VERY BEAUTIFUL GIRL.SHE IS GLAD I'M SURE THAT YOU FOUND HER CAUSE SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE NEEDS A LITTLE MEAT ON HER BONES. I THINK ALL THE NAMES ARE GREAT, I LIKE THE NAME PASSION BUT I'M NOT GOOD WITH NAMES. ASK DRAMMAQUEEN, SHE HAS NAMED MANY OF MY FISH.:yourock:*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Blue Bonnet (my female that died) Sky, Baby Blue, Azul (blue in Spanish), Sapphire,. I'mmrunning out of names! lol


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

i love her stripes


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

awwww she really is tiny! thats how my girl tinkerbell was when i got her. the first name i thought of when i saw her was 'sweet pea' cuz she's so adorable


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

sweet pea is cute, I'll consider it

I'm also considering Alice, Rosalie, and Sookie ((I'm kind of a vampire fan))


ooooh or Aurora


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Aurora is pretty, I like that name alot!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

me too!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's sooo cute! How about Penelope?


----------



## intyel94 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bluebird? :lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Peanut


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

my roommate agreed on Alice, so Alice she is!


----------



## BrookeSta (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought you could call her louise,sammi or zelda


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

well my roommate originally wanted to call her "booger" ............ I think Alice is better than Booger


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Alice is DEFINITELY better than Booger!! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alice is a cute name!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

diruak said:


> well my roommate originally wanted to call her "booger" ............ I think Alice is better than Booger


Well maybe if she were green......

Eeeew


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Romad said:


> Well maybe if she were green......
> 
> Eeeew


lol!!!


----------

